# Diaper instead of e-collar?



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

I am reposting the bulk of a message I posted in the "introduce yourself" thread because I don't want it to get lost (plus, it's more on-topic) here. I apologize for the poor board etiquette. 

Poor Millie is now the saddest dog in the world - she has an e-collar. She was spayed last Tuesday, and last night we noticed her stitches seemed to be "gapping." Back to the spay clinic this morning and she got some suture glue and an e-collar. Although she really hasn't been licking at it - I am pretty sure her stitches tore open a bit when she learned she could jump onto our couch and has been "sailing" up and down. We try to catch her before she jumps so we can lift her on and off, but she is too fast for us. We probably overdid the walking yesterday, too. 

She is so sad and pathetic in her e-collar! She won't walk in it, not even to get some loving or a treat. Her foster mom suggested putting a diaper on her to prevent licking instead of the collar, since she hates it so much. 

If that would be just as effective, I know she'd MUCH prefer that. What do y'all think?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You could try the diaper or how about a onsie. Same as they use for babies. They work very well. The stitches opening are probably caused by her jumping around more than anything else.

Hope she feels better soon. Please let us know. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The hardest part after the spay is keeping them fairly quiet for 10-14 days. I used a preemie onesie for Tyler with a hole cut for his tail and he was fine with it. But I think you also need to try to keep him penned in - do you have an ex-pen or a gate? I would cordon her off to where she can't even try to jump on furntigure. Jumping up and down will pull at the stitches and you really want her to heal well and ASAP. I


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

I will stop and pick up a onesie or maybe use the "heat" diaper her foster mom still has. 

We will try to gate her off in the living room (kitchen tomorrow when we go to work - there's nothing in there for her to jump on). She just wants to play now, though. This will be kind of hard on her, I know. 

What about walks? Should we still take walks with her?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The walking really shouldn't be an issue as long as she's not running. It will be hard on her but that's why we're called parents...we have to be "meanies" sometimes :angry::HistericalSmiley: for their own good. I think the diaper might be bulkier and feel weirder to her than the baby onesies which feel like wearing little dog clothes - I got a 3 pack for next to nothing. You'll just need to roll back the onesie for her to go potty but if she goes on her walks outside then you just won't have it on her.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks again. I will pick a pack of onesies (pocket full of rye) on the way home, then. For now, my husband is watching her without the collar and keeping her from jumping on anything.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine were able to walk around, but I didn't actually take them on walks until their stitches were out. They were contained in an x pen for a while, but when they were out in the famil,y room all furniture was blocked off, so they couldn't jump. No baths either until stitches out.


----------

